# Air Freight/Shipping/excess baggage companies from Melbourne Australia to Sharjah?



## woohoo (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this site and have a contract for 3 years to teach in Sharjah with my husband in August. I was wondering if anyone has used any air freight companies that offer good prices. I am not moving any furniture and was told that air freight would be more economical as I only require 3-4 suitcases worth of items. Items I plan to take include lots of books, some linen and towels, a nespresso machine, some clothing (winter for travel), some kids toys and everyday small household goods. Any suggestions of companies, prices etc would be gratefully received.
Thanks so much!!!


----------

